# Lighting Charcoal



## boshawg (May 16, 2014)

So what is the best way of lighting charcoal? Is there problem with using denatured alcohol?

Mark


----------



## worktogthr (May 16, 2014)

Chimney starter is the best way! Coals heat evenly, no need to add any chemicals! The Weber chimney is great!


----------



## mdboatbum (May 16, 2014)

Denatured alcohol might work and won't produce toxic fumes, but it's probably not going to burn long enough on its own. Best to soak a paper towel or clean rag in it so it would act as a wick. It's also extremely dangerous and may burn with an almost invisible flame in bright sunlight, so keep that little guy in your profile picture safely out of the area.

I'd skip the denatured alcohol and get a $10 charcoal chimney, which is in my opinion the best method of starting charcoal.


----------



## pc farmer (May 16, 2014)

I have been using weber starter cubes.    I kinda like them.


----------



## mdboatbum (May 16, 2014)

c farmer said:


> I have been using weber starter cubes.    I kinda like them.


I use those under my chimney. Like them much better than newspaper.


----------



## pc farmer (May 16, 2014)

I put them right in the basket.


----------



## bcbearsfan (May 16, 2014)

I use the chimney on the side burner of my gas grill. Works great and its quick.


----------



## ak1 (May 16, 2014)

I've done it. It hasn't been as issue.


----------



## sctdg35 (May 16, 2014)

Harbor freight sells a 1100 watt heat gun for $14.99 ,with frt. under $20.00 .Best way to light charcoal .Fire in 30 seconds .No fuss . Look on you tube .There are videos of people using heat guns to light coals .Oh yeah forget that $80 thing that is just a glorified heat gun .Cheap every day 1100 watts and you got fire pronto.


----------



## ron eb (May 16, 2014)

Same here on the cubes.


----------



## bbq freak (May 22, 2014)

i use a propane weed burner torch , lights the coals in less than a minute and really cuts my time down on start up .


----------



## timberjet (May 22, 2014)

ever since I got my weber charcoal chimney I have been very happy with it. Plus you can use up a lot of junk mail and stuff.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 22, 2014)

image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 22, 2014






I use my torch in my mini


----------



## jirodriguez (May 22, 2014)

Take two paper towels, put just enough veggie oil on them to get them wet, put under chimney starter and light it. The paper towel leaves little to no residue, and it starts it just fine.


----------



## ron eb (May 23, 2014)

I use weber paraffin tablets in my modified Brinkmann.


----------



## heatman (May 24, 2014)

I use a weber chimney and use the charcoal bag as a starter.  Fill chimney 1/3 and dump charcoal needed in smoker basket of WSM. Tear off top of bag and  that's all I need.


----------



## ak1 (May 24, 2014)

Thermite!  Works like a charm!!!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 24, 2014)

Charcoal chimney hands down. Been using one for years and it works great and you need nothing but paper to light it. 

I did just buy some starter cubes however I haven't used them yet.


----------



## venture (May 24, 2014)

Being Memorial Day, I guess Napalm would work?

But I am a chimney guy all the way!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## goobi99 (May 24, 2014)

if you are going to buy a chimney, get the weber. its a little bigger and for whatever rerason, it lasts longer over time.


----------



## neumsky1 (May 31, 2014)

JIRodriguez said:


> Take two paper towels, put just enough veggie oil on them to get them wet, put under chimney starter and light it. The paper towel leaves little to no residue, and it starts it just fine.



Why make a mess? Start em dry.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 1, 2014)

Neumsky1 said:


> Why make a mess? Start em dry.


Good chance they won't generate enough heat long enough to start the charcoal. By adding the oil you are making them burn hotter - it's basically a home made version of the starter cubes you can buy in the store.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 1, 2014)

Paper bags from the grocery store light a chimney every time with no oil needed. Never failed me once. Newspaper works well to just not as accurate.


----------



## neumsky1 (Jun 1, 2014)

JIRodriguez said:


> Good chance they won't generate enough heat long enough to start the charcoal. By adding the oil you are making them burn hotter - it's basically a home made version of the starter cubes you can buy in the store.



I live OKC...windiest place in the country..Never had a problem.


----------



## smokering90 (Jun 1, 2014)

I agree with Venture... Definitely napalm


----------



## sctdg35 (Jun 1, 2014)

Use C4 ,just don't don't hit it with a hammer while it is burning .LOL !! Used it for c-rats ,better than sterno .We always had it around .


----------



## venture (Jun 1, 2014)

Anybody for a nuke?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 1, 2014)

I use my charcoal chimney on it's stand and stick my map torch up through the grate... 1 minute of torch and good to go...  no ashes from paper flying around  













Mini Wsm Build 012.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Jul 7, 2012


----------



## carlfiene (Jun 1, 2014)

I use a chimney starter and light it with a propane torch. If you need it lit fast I use a hair dryer and blow it up through the bottom of the chimney starter. She lights up like a forge


----------



## jbili (Jun 1, 2014)

I use a Weber chimney   stuff some of that heavy brown paper that comes with packages in the bottom make sure a little comes through the bottom grates then light with a match or two

Works like a charm


----------



## sarge912 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sorry, I know this is a zombie thread but didn't want to start a new one.
I have a chimney but found that I can ball up the same amount of newspaper under the grate in my smoke box, lay down a layer of hardwood charcoal and top with a few sticks of hardwood kindling and light the paper underneath. It works way faster than the chimney for me.


----------



## lbtrs (Jun 26, 2016)

I have a weber chimney, however, I've been using the weber starter cubes all by themselves lately. Just put them in the pile of charcoal and things are going in no time.


----------



## bgaviator (Jun 28, 2016)

I have a question in this regard too....

I use a Weber chimney starter to always light my coals.  I always use the Weber wax starter cubes.....but the problem I seem to have is that 

if I wait until all the coals are ashed over, the bottom ones will be dust already because the thing is burning so hot.  I mean it's like a jet engine of fire coming out the top.  So I usually have to dump the chimney out while the top coals are still on fire because the bottom ones are just burning up quickly with the intense heat.  Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 28, 2016)

No, you are not. When you pour out the coals they will get more surface area exposed to the air and will light more quickly.

Starting lump charcoal is different, lump will be fully lit when poured from the chimney because there are no binders in it, it will be ready to use when it comes out of the chimney, whereas with briquettes you have to wait until they are all ashed over.


----------



## danbono (Jun 28, 2016)

Weber Chimney and cubes!!


----------



## number41 (Jun 28, 2016)

I have a weber chimney and I also have some of the lighter cubes.  Never tried to just start the cubes by themselves.  I normally still do the newspaper in the chimney but I throw a cube amongst the charcoal lumps.  I hate the newspaper ash though.  So, I can just light the cube through the bottom of the chimney?


----------



## anavrin (Jun 28, 2016)

number41 said:


> I have a weber chimney and I also have some of the lighter cubes.  Never tried to just start the cubes by themselves.  I normally still do the newspaper in the chimney but I throw a cube amongst the charcoal lumps.  I hate the newspaper ash though.  So, I can just light the cube through the bottom of the chimney?



Yep, I put a cube on the very bottom of my chimney and fill with charcoal and light.


----------



## rabbithutch (Jun 28, 2016)

Use an empty tuna or cat food can.  Put a jigger or two of rubbing alcohol (isopropyl) in the can.  Load you chimney with briquettes.  Light the alcohol with a match or a propane stick lighter.  You might not see a flame but you will feel the heat on your hand waved over it.  If you feel no heat, light it again.  Place the chimney over the lit alcohol in the can and Bob's yer uncle.

This is a lot cheaper than cubes.  You can store a pint or a quart bottle with your chimney.  I occasionally find gallon jugs for cheap at a salvage warehouse.  I bought the last one for $5.00 more than 7 years ago and I haven't run out yet..

I must confess that since I got a (used) Performer, I light mine using its gas nozzle.


----------



## lemans (Jun 28, 2016)

Weber chimney and cubes are the way to go


----------



## southtexsmoker (Mar 21, 2018)

It's time for me to throw my hat into this two year old ring...lol. I use cubes and they are alright but I usually need 2. I like my chimney starter but the idea of always doing things the same way is a bore. I really like those dura flame sticks made of saw dust and wax but they are a pain to start so I douse them in 91% alcohol. Next on my agenda is a heat gun. From YouTube it looks like the ultimate charcoal starting toy on the cheap. Can't wait to try one.


----------

